# Applying makeup with poor eyesight



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

I'm mega-nearsighted. I take my glasses off to do my eyes and get up really, really, really close to my bathroom mirror, but I find that even so, my application looks sloppy in photos/mirrors sometimes. It's also a pain taking my glasses on and off constantly. I'm working up the nerve to switch to contacts but I was wondering if any of you ladies & gents had suggestions on what else I could do, or just share sad nearsighted stories :'(


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

What about one of those makeup mirrors that has one side normal and the other magnifying


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2009)

i had this problem so i got contact lenses, i love them it was the best thing i ever did. Even on days i wear my glasses i wear my lenses to put on my make up!!!


----------



## pampie (May 29, 2009)

i've seen makeup mirrors which have such good magnification that i can see every single pore on my face :| but one of those could help you out


----------



## ritchieramone (May 29, 2009)

My sight is dreadful without my glasses, so I use a small hand mirror when I'm putting my make-up on. I have to hold it very close to my face, but I have far more success with that than looking into a bigger mirror on a wall or table. Might be worth a try if you don't do this already?


----------



## kittykit (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What about one of those makeup mirrors that has one side normal and the other magnifying_

 
^^ That's what I use everyday when applying my makeup. My eyesight is poor without my glasses too.


----------



## anita22 (May 29, 2009)

I'm really shortsighted, so I either use a hand mirror and sit near the window, or I use my illuminated makeup mirror (it has magnification on one side which is particularly handy when I need to pluck my eyebrows).


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

Im near-sighted too, i've been wearing glasses for 20 years maybe.  I used to use this magnifying mirrior i saw on an informercial, but being that close infront of a mirror screws up my makeup application, my eyeliner ends up uneven and i tend to over apply products because i cant see myself from far away.  So i got contacts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use them everyday and i wear my glasses at home in the evening.


----------



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What about one of those makeup mirrors that has one side normal and the other magnifying_

 
I just ordered one last night, so hopefully it'll help a lot!


----------



## gildedangel (May 29, 2009)

You could also try changing your lighting, the better the lighting the easier it is to see! I didn't realize that the lighting in my bathroom was so bad until I moved into my dorm, and the bathroom lighting was amazing! I now stick a lamp in my bathroom so I can see better.


----------



## onlyoneeye (May 29, 2009)

I'm nearsighted as well. I have one of those lighted double sided mirrors sitting on my vanity. I read in Kevin aucoin's book that you should put contacts in after applying your makeup.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 29, 2009)

I have this problem too. Contacts really do help a lot, but I have had trouble with a corneal ulcer in my right eye over the past year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just now started using contacts again, and I hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 30, 2009)

My eyes are pretty bad, so I usually sit in front of my window where I have great lighting, and use a small hand mirror. It's kind of frustrating doing things one handed though.


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

I've got terrible eyesight, and I do my makeup in a really small hand mirror... Or go up really close to a big mirror. ;D


----------



## tremorviolet (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What about one of those makeup mirrors that has one side normal and the other magnifying_

 
This is what I use and it's awesome (Jerdon Mirror). I usually put in my contacts before doing my make-up but I still have trouble seeing really fine detail. I have the double sided mirror on my bathroom counter so I can lean in and get the magnifying effect and then quickly lookup and see what the overall make-up looks like in the big mirror. Plus, since the mirror flips around, I can put it at an angle so I can look down to apply mascara. Also, when I'm putting on my eyeliner, I can cover up the lights on the side I'm _not_ applying liner to so I don't get a lot of glare. It's made it a lot easier to get a good application.


----------

